# Classifieds > Free Stuff >  SLUMBERLAND DOUBLE BED and MATTRESS

## russkie

Free for pick-up from Keiss.... Good condition, must go either today or tomorrow.

07904650572 or 01955631772

----------


## KirstyBain19

Is this still available

----------

